# Teoria sobre amplificadores.



## anderson torres (Sep 3, 2009)

Salu2 a todos los amigos del foro.
La cuestion es la siguiete: En la universidad en la cual yo estudio me puso a la tarea de construir un  equipo  de amplificación que contenga un control de volumen digital,  un ecualizador de minimo 5 bandas, un vumetro, y el amplificador porsupuesto. El lio es que  no tengo la suficiente base toerica para poder explicar el funcionamiento de una etapa de potencia como  esta http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400.php.  o cualquier otra. Entonces mi pregunta es ¿A que a teorias, libros, documentos debo recurrir ?donde pueda encontrar conceptos matematicos, fisicos, etc sobre el funcionamiento de un amplificador.  Pues no  es necesario que sea tan rigurosa la sustentacion de dicho dispositivo.
De ante mano muchas gracias.;-)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

Bueno, acá tenés un montón de información sobre amplificador :

http://sound.whsites.net/amp-basics.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/efficiency.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/amp_design.htm

Y acá...otro montón de cosas sobre audio:

http://sound.whsites.net/articles.htm


Saludos!


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 3, 2009)

Excelente información para comenzar . 
Muchas gracias ezavalla. Comenzare a recopilarla para empezar a sacar mis primeras conclusiones.
De nuevo muchas gracias.
Salu2.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2009)

OK. Gracias y que estés bien.


----------

